# My first prop



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going to try my first attempt at building
my first prop tonight. It'll be a full size creature, holding
a severed head. This will be an animated prop.
His head will move side to side, and his arm
will move up and down. If anyone knows where I
can buy cool looking monster/creature heads for
this prop, please let me know. Thanks!
I'll take pictures as I go along, to show the steps
and progress.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Waiting patiently....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

cool...bring it!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, here is a basic frame that i made. I got his head to turn left to right, using an old heater/fan. I took the fan apart and just used the base or the osculating part of the heater. I used some opoxy I bought from Walmart to glue the base onto the shoulders.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

oops! Wrong pitcure, but that's the basic frame of the prop.
Here he is with the heater osculating base glued on.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's another picture. Mind you, the the scull head is just used as a refrence guide. I need to find a nice head or mask. I did get some "pm's" on some nice websites that I will look into for a head or mask.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's another picture. Remember, the hands and the skull is just used as a reference. I still need to bulk him up with some pool-noodles.
I think he will look pretty cool when he's all done.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

So far, So good, Look's great. I can hardly wait to see the end result!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looking good so far MM..
if you don't find any masks you like you can always modify that skull there.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey he's looking good...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Really MM, its pretty good the way it is now. Nice hands too by the way.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

keep in mind without the fan, the motor may overheat and burn out.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought about that too Sickie Ickie. But the oscillating motor was built into the base of the heater/fan. The heater and fan was above the base itself. The base is enclosed without any ventalation. I ran it for two hours, while it was glued to the prop, and it was just a tad warm, but nothing to be worried about. The motors that are in these kinds of hearters must run cool or something, in order for them to be enclosed the way they are.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

glad to hear that.  usually the motors that burn out are in back of the fan, so the air blows by it.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a fan that I was going to take apart and use. Glad I turned to the heater, and used that instead. I think I read a post somewhere in here about using a fan, but the motors were over heating.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Bone Dancer, and thanks to all. He looks good now, but I can make him look better. I'm glad you like the hands, but I can't take credit for them. They are not mine. They'er my brothers (indamudd) He made them, and I am just using them as a reference guide. I will be making my own hands, that a friend showed me how to make.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

so basicly thats just a motor for the osculating part of the fan, and the fan has its own motor?


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, that's correct Pyro. The osculator is mounted and enclosed in the base of the unit. Here are some pictuers to get a better understanding. This seems to be working out pretty good, and I am going to watch the yard sales. Someone is always getting rid of thier heaters and fans and whatnots...
http://images.photo.walgreens.com/232323232fp4323;>nu=3258>3:7>286>WSNRCG=32336397:6323nu0mrj

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/232323232fp43234>nu=3258>3:7>286>WSNRCG=32336397:6327nu0mrj

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/232323232fp4323;>nu=3258>3:7>286>WSNRCG=32336397:6329nu0mrj


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

oops, messed up. Here are the pictures.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Pretty much done with this guy.
The mask/head is from deathstudios.com
The picture isn't that good. He looks great in person


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good MM..
ic see you did change the hands out too..
can you take a vid of him


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

looks great awsome job on him !!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Lilly said:


> looks good MM..
> ic see you did change the hands out too..
> can you take a vid of him


Sorry, can't take a vid of him. I don't have a camera to do that yet.
Here's a couple close ups of his hands. They were made from flex wax, liquid plastic and 2 part foam. The hands are a cast of my own hands, minus the nails of course. lol!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah you! Now it is time for a toe pitcher with its only music.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

It's funny you said that, because the place next to McDonnalds
threw away a huge sheet of plywood the other day. I went to go snag it,
but they wouldn't let me have it. They promissed it to someone else. 
That would have made a great toe pincher!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

You just CAN'T go wrong with a Nosferatu! Nice job and congrats on the first prop!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW he turned out great I bet you had tons of compliments! Hard to beleive that is the first prop you made, he looks like he was made from an expert prop builder!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Funny that this post started 2 years ago!!! Great first prop but what have you been up to lately? Hope your enthusiasm continues...


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

yes great prop and anything new!


----------



## BorkYWarP (Jun 7, 2010)

I like it! It looks so simple too. Nice work! Is that just pvc pipe?


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I've built more, but havn't had the time to post any of them. I did post "The Light Keeper" in here a while back. He's a good one too.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, pvc pipe. I love working with that stuff!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

wow that looks great


----------

